# has anyone seen this?



## Baroquebitch (Feb 28, 2007)

I was browsing the web for info on Hector Berlioz and I stumbled upon this site.

http://www.knover.com/Profile/hector_berlioz

I think it lists its results based on associations on the web. I'm not sure...has anyone seen this?

It looks like they have some holes in the genre but it seemed kind of useful. I'll give it a good browse in a bit.


----------

